
Squeak: A Language for Communicating with Mice (1985) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://ordiecole.com/squeak/cardelli_squeak1985.pdf
======
delinka
[Computer] Mice

~~~
DonaldFisk
[Not Smalltalk] Squeak.

~~~
dvh
Not Squeak[JS]

~~~
MrLeap
Let's be honest with ourselves, we knew that from the date.

As the days roll on today, we're rapidly approaching a time when every word in
the dictionary has an associated package on NPM. There's an epoch I look
forward to that I call "peak js" when we have to start fracking for package
names. NPM will change their community guidelines so people can reserve things
like "HolocaustJS" (a templating engine for dockerizing existential dread
about lives wasted naming things on npm, Fork me on github!) -- because
everything less offensive will be taken.

Money will be spent reviving dead languages by sampling the acoustics encoded
in the drying bricks of their temples so that we'll have new words to apply
npm packages to. That's the kind of hellscape we're headed for, unless we act
now to reduce, reuse and recycle.

~~~
erikpukinskis
You’re right there will be a change, but I don’t think it’ll be, as you
suggest, towards fascism.

The notion of a centralized namespace is obselete. We will just have thousands
of packages called “Squeak” and we will socially key packages by universe/name
instead of name. In the default case the universe will be implied so it won’t
even look that different from today.

But there will be infinite universes. We will spread out. Just like what’s
happening in culture now. (The recent Twitter/Facebook/YouTube bannings being
a perfect example of namespace fracturing)

